# Conformation critique this APHA mare (Good pictures!)



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry, even with the better pics, I stand by what I said before. She does need some muscle on her, which might help her overall look, but I'm still seeing sickle hocks, a longish back, weak hind end and high-looking withers. I'm debating on whether or not she's camped out in that first full body pic. She looks like she is, but I can't tell if that's just the way she stands or...


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sorry, even with the better pics, I stand by what I said before. She does need some muscle on her, which might help her overall look, but I'm still seeing sickle hocks, a longish back, weak hind end and high-looking withers. I'm debating on whether or not she's camped out in that first full body pic. She looks like she is, but I can't tell if that's just the way she stands or...


If that's her conformation, it is what it is. I knew about her withers before I posted.

Do you think these issues will turn into long-term problems?

She probably just stands funny. I had to try to get her square by myself.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think they'll cause any long-term problems, really. There are exercises you can do to help strengthen her back and hind end (I know backing up hills is one, but can't think of any others off-hand). Her sickle hocks I don't think will be a huge issue unless you try jumping her.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

She might tuck her butt a little bit, but she is definitely not reining type or, IMO, material but someone like NRHAReiner can better explain why or why not  I highly doubt she could stand up to it. Weak legs, not enough bone mass compared to her body.

And agree, still stand by what I said as well.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> She might tuck her butt a little bit, but she is definitely not reining type or, IMO, material but someone like NRHAReiner can better explain why or why not  I highly doubt she could stand up to it. Weak legs, not enough bone mass compared to her body.
> 
> And agree, still stand by what I said as well.


So.. I'm trying to understand/figure out if she does in fact have an under bite? 
I'll PM NRHAReiner to see what they think. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Really.. not a very good horse. Her neck is set low. Her coupling is rough.. almost the beginnings of a huneter bump. Her femur is too short setting her stifle not only high but too far to the rear and making her gaskin a bit long. The result is a hind leg set too far back and sickled hocks that will be prone to curbs. 

She has low knees and hocks which is desirable but her pasterns seem a bit short and steep. Her shoulder angle (at point of shoulder) is too tight and her humerus lays at a low angle. Her shoulder is a bit steep. Her head is quite coarse (tho it matters little.. you don't ride the head..). Her markings are nice. I expect she would be a rough ride.

All that being said, if she is a nice horse to work around and your intent is to use her for trail riding and to learn on, then enjoy her. 

The finest looking horse will do no good if she is dangerous to work from the ground or is forever stepping out from under you for fear of some imagined bogeyman behind every bush!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Elana said:


> Really.. not a very good horse. Her neck is set low. Her coupling is rough.. almost the beginnings of a huneter bump. Her femur is too short setting her stifle not only high but too far to the rear and making her gaskin a bit long. The result is a hind leg set too far back and sickled hocks that will be prone to curbs.
> 
> She has low knees and hocks which is desirable but her pasterns seem a bit short and steep. Her shoulder angle (at point of shoulder) is too tight and her humerus lays at a low angle. Her shoulder is a bit steep. Her head is quite coarse (tho it matters little.. you don't ride the head..). Her markings are nice. I expect she would be a rough ride.
> 
> ...


So she's ugly? Haha! No worries, thanks for all the info.  she is a bit of a rough ride.. but she's not going to work way too hard living with me. Trails, clinics, maybe a fox hunt here or there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

To tell on the under bite thing... you need pictures of her teeth and how they align. You can't always tell a bite without having the lips pulled back.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> So she's ugly? Haha! No worries, thanks for all the info.  she is a bit of a rough ride.. but she's not going to work way too hard living with me. Trails, clinics, *maybe a fox hunt *here or there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Emphasis added. She likely won't jump well. Knees down, not folding well over fences, from that shoulder angle.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Elana said:


> Emphasis added. She likely won't jump well. Knees down, not folding well over fences, from that shoulder angle.


I don't do over fences  too much of a wimp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> To tell on the under bite thing... you need pictures of her teeth and how they align. You can't always tell a bite without having the lips pulled back.


When I see her to clean her up I will take teeth pictures! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

